# samsung vp d55



## mrukmr (Sep 26, 2009)

hello i have a samsung vp d55.
when i record on the tape and play it back there is a lot off noise. could any one help me to sort this out i have tryed a head clean and it still does it.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi mrukmr

Replace the tape and see if the noise is still present. If the noise disappears then the previous tape is worn out.


----------



## mrukmr (Sep 26, 2009)

octaneman said:


> Hi mrukmr
> 
> Replace the tape and see if the noise is still present. If the noise disappears then the previous tape is worn out.


i have put a new tape in and it still does it i have checked over the cam and its still doing it


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

You will need an oscilloscope to localise the problem, it's either a leaky filter capacitor or a bad audio head.


----------

